# Sailing the Bahamas



## Silverstreak01 (Oct 13, 2009)

How safe is it sailing around the Bahamas, and Nassau? have you heard of any pirate stories ?


----------



## manhattan08 (Mar 2, 2009)

Only Jack Sparrow!


----------



## Jane.Joy (Aug 17, 2011)

And they sell Capt. Morgan at most of the liquor stores. And I suspect that the movies they show at the Treasure Cay Golf Cart Drive In Movie Parking Lot are pirated - but I have no evidence.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Petty theft, stolen outboards and dinghies, a few break-ins do happen .... anywhere in the Bahamas, Florida, etc. .... as anyother place where there is such 'opportunity presented'. 

Not much of 'violent crime' in the Bahamas ... but sections of Nassau, Freeport and Lucaya are quite very poor, ... 'nuff said. 

Dont be an attractive target, use some 'street smarts', lock your dinghy and OB, and raise your dinghy out of the water at night and 'lock it', stow your stuff. I think Florida is immensely far worse for crime and petty theft than the outports of the Bahamas. 

The real piracy you'll find is the $300 Bahamian entrance fee .... and the gestapo-like enforcement of water/boating/anchoring laws in Florida.


----------



## Silverstreak01 (Oct 13, 2009)

manhattan08 said:


> Only Jack Sparrow!


I thought he was dead


----------



## Silverstreak01 (Oct 13, 2009)

RichH said:


> Petty theft, stolen outboards and dinghies, a few break-ins do happen .... anywhere in the Bahamas, Florida, etc. .... as anyother place where there is such 'opportunity presented'.
> 
> Not much of 'violent crime' in the Bahamas ... but sections of Nassau, Freeport and Lucaya are quite very poor, ... 'nuff said.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I did not know about a $300 entrance fee. we plan on docking at Atlantis, thats $200


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

It used to be $300 for boats over 35 ft, and $150 for boats less than 35 ft, but the length has been changed a couple of times, so check it out. Bring cash (U.S. dollars are fine for the entry). 

If you're US, you'll need to get your boat registered with Customs, and if you register your passport in advance with Homeland Security's "Local Boater Option" in Florida (free) you can clear back into the country with just a phone call instead of showing up in person.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

I suggest you *verify* the marina prices at "Atlantis" .... or consider to get a quote IN WRITING.

RATES (last year's prices)
November 16, 2011 through August 15, 2012 
$4.00-$7.00 per foot per day, *50 foot minimum*
$.65 Cents per KW/Hour for electricity
$.25 Cents per gallon for water

That's $200 to 350 per *DAY* minimum ... and then add elec. and water on top. .... plus tips.

Marina at Atlantis | Yacht Harbour | Paradise Island Bahamas


----------

